

'Flash Boys' Programmer Convicted of Stealing Trade Secrets - IBM
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-01/-flash-boys-programmer-convicted-of-stealing-trade-secrets

======
chrisbennet
That sucks.

